# Going great (next protein)



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

My 3 are all doing very well on their chicken carcasses and turkey necks. I've been very lucky and have had no problems at all.
Codie the collie is now eating a whole chicken carcass on his own.:biggrin1: He needs a little help with the turkey necks, but he's enjoying them, which is great.
I would like to try another protein now. What's the best thing to introduce?

Thanks:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would do fish or pork next.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you.
I dont think I could feed anything with a head on it. :redface: What kind of fish would be best for us?

If I go for pork, what's the best bit to try them with?

Sorry, a million questions.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You want oily fish - mackeral, sardines, anchovy, herring. I have fed mine mackeral, sardines, and anchovies and they do fine with all of them.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. I want to feed them fresh fish, so I'll get an oily headless fish from the fishmongers and try them this weekend. 
How often would you feed fish? Is weekly enough? Mine get salmon oil every day also.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I try to feed mine fish about 1x per week. It is sometimes less often but a few times a month should be good. Mine get heads and all! I figure the brains (do fish have brains?) and eyes are good for them.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I heard the heads are great. I'll build up to it over time. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You will get used to feeding things that are looking back at you. LOL! Oily fish are what you want, mainly for the omegas. I don't have any sources around here for quality fish, but if I did I would feed it probably two or three times a week. Unfortunanly, about all we have around here are catfish.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> I figure the brains (do fish have brains?) and eyes are good for them.


LOL!! Of course fish have brains.. not very big but they are there lol!!!

Mine eats fish usually once, sometimes twice, a week. My dad likes to fish and usually catches WAY more than they will eat so most of it ends up freezer burnt (lucky for Charlie!). With all her allergies her skin and coat get very dry very easily/fast so I feed more fish than usual, and when fish is not available LOTS of fish oil!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Great. Thanks for all the info. They will eat tinned fish, although I'm expecting they may not take to a whole fresh fish straight away. 
My plan is to give them all a little bit individually and again once they get the taste for it, I will be able to throw them a whole fish (head an all).
If I've got to do anything with it, like hold it or pick it up and it's got a head, I'll put myself off before I start. I'm not really a big fish fan. Can you tell?


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't feed fish much because it's expensive, the dogs like it better frozen ime and I do too because it doesn't stink as bad!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

We opted for a mackeral in the end. My husband was standing with me at the counter explaining to me about the benefits of giving the head of the fish to the dogs. I couldn't believe it, he can't cope with feeding anything raw, so I told him to feed them the head. :tongue1: Needless to say, the head got chopped off.
Interesting results with the fish. I cut it into 3. Demi played around with hers and licked it to death (never ate it). Tyler lifted it, then it slipped out his mouth, he sniffed it and walked away. These 2 are the ones who eat anything I've given them.
Codie the collie wolfed his bit down and then tucked into the other bits the others had left. He's the one I've struggled with getting to eat whole things. He only now eats chicken carcasses on his own, and will eat a turkey neck if I hold it for him.:redface:
I'm just hoping it's not been too much fish in one go for him.


----------



## GimMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Tracy said:


> Great. Thanks for all the info. They will eat tinned fish, although I'm expecting they may not take to a whole fresh fish straight away.
> My plan is to give them all a little bit individually and again once they get the taste for it, I will be able to throw them a whole fish (head an all).
> If I've got to do anything with it, like hold it or pick it up and it's got a head, I'll put myself off before I start. I'm not really a big fish fan. Can you tell?


I am also NOT a huge fish fan. I screamed as I opened the can of sardines. I'm that lame right now, hopefully I'll toughen up!  I was dreading this stage in raw because of the having to touch fish thing. ainkiller:

I'm working up to fresh anchovies and sardines, where the beady little eyes look at me while I drop it (wearing dish gloves) in Gimli's bowl. Argh, I hope he knows how much his momma loves him, hahaha


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol, this thread is awesome! I've got one that loves her fish raw-- fresh, frozen, it matters not, she loves "sushi"-- and gobbles it down with gusto.

Then I've got another that does not care for raw fish at all. She will eat it cooked, though, and quite enjoys it that way.

Usually, when my two get fish, it is rainbow trout-- and it is not that often, since we humans like fish too. If we catch just one or two lonely little trouts, then Annie gets them. If we catch enough for the family to have for dinner, then the girls get the heads and tails, once we've cooked them. 

We never buy fish for the dogs because store bought fish is somewhat pricey, and we humans like it too much for ourselves. They will get our scraps, though.


----------

